# Vellus grooming products



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Has anyone used Vellus products? My groomer recommended this and I just wondered if anyone has any experience with it. They have a sample pack you can order so I may try that. She said it's made for long hair and they have a great conditioner.

Thanks!
Jane & the girls


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jun 28 2009, 10:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797938


> Has anyone used Vellus products? My groomer recommended this and I just wondered if anyone has any experience with it. They have a sample pack you can order so I may try that. She said it's made for long hair and they have a great conditioner.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jane & the girls[/B]


That sounds interesting Jane, I would be interested in knowing this info too. I am almost at the point of needing to order a new jug of conditioner.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have heard of it just never used it - let us know how you like it -- i always ask for free samples to try stuff out and most mfg will do that and some send a huge bottle too but after buying hundreds of shampoos for an allergy dog I learned to start asking for samples first lol


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 2 Vellus products on my list to try but never got to it. They are Static Stabilizer http://store.vellus.com/index.asp?PageActi...D&ProdID=33 and Satin Cream http://store.vellus.com/index.asp?PageActi...D&ProdID=13. I don't remember how I found their site. They sounded good to me when Dixie's hair was longer and matting. I have what seems like 100 different brands of products.
Any particular product she suggested or did she mean for you to try the whole line? Let us know how you like it.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've used the Vellus products and they were pretty good for Chloe when i grew her coat out (her hair is very fine) i wasn't too fond of it for Riley (who's hair is thicker) it seemed just ok for him. From my experience it works much better on the ones with the finer coats and doesn't seem to condition enough for the thicker coats.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I called them once to find out if it was natural and they said the company does not disclose their ingredients. I then asked if they could tell me if the products had synthetic fragrance, dyes, chemical preservatives, etc. and they couldn't :huh: ! This was a red flag. Chemical hair products are absorbed into the skin and into the bloodstream, get stored in fat cells and when the toxic load gets too much can cause cancer and other health problems  .


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jun 28 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797987


> I have 2 Vellus products on my list to try but never got to it. They are Static Stabilizer http://store.vellus.com/index.asp?PageActi...D&ProdID=33 and Satin Cream http://store.vellus.com/index.asp?PageActi...D&ProdID=13. I don't remember how I found their site. They sounded good to me when Dixie's hair was longer and matting. I have what seems like 100 different brands of products.
> Any particular product she suggested or did she mean for you to try the whole line? Let us know how you like it.[/B]


Actually that's the two products she suggested I try. I'm going to order the sample pack and see what I think. I'll let everyone know after I try it. 
I have so many products and wish I could find that "perfect" one. I seem to always go back to Crown Royal.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yep i 100% agree as will not use any producst that will not disclose ingredients since i have an allergy dog and why i do not use flea protection for this exact reason below 


QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jun 28 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798005


> I called them once to find out if it was natural and they said the company does not disclose their ingredients. I then asked if they could tell me if the products had synthetic fragrance, dyes, chemical preservatives, etc. and they couldn't :huh: ! This was a red flag. Chemical hair products are absorbed into the skin and into the bloodstream, get stored in fat cells and when the toxic load gets too much can cause cancer and other health problems  .[/B]


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

YES! That's all I use! shampoo,conditioner, tangle out, and satin cream. They are all wonderful and smell AMAZING! Alice smells good the whole week until it's bath time again!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I had previously thought the Vellus products were one of the better choices out there (not based on personal use of them, only on reviews & hearsay), but if they will not disclose the ingredients I would not consider trying them. I don't understand how they could refuse to release the ingredient information -- what if a dog has an allergic reaction to something in it?? How are you supposed to identify the allergy without knowing the ingredients?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I love their static stabilizer in the winter and I use a bit of satin cream rubbed in my hands that I smooth on Perri's hair after he is dry. It helps the fluffy butt factor. I got the sample pack too a long time ago and that little tiny jar of the satin cream will last you forever, since it only takes a little bit. 
I didn't like their shampoo and conditioner.


----------

